# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Angela Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*KHÁCH SẠN AGELLA* 
Địa chỉ :Số 03 Trần Hưng Đạo , Nha TRang , Khánh Hòa 







*Giới thiệu :* 
Toạ lạc trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, địa điểm lý tưởng ngay trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang, khách sạn Angella chỉ cách ga Nha Trang 5 phút đi bằng taxi, 30 phút đi từ sân bay Cam Ranh, và chỉ với 3 phút đi bộ, biển Nha Trang hiền hoà, thơ mộng sẽ hiện ra trước mắt quý khách. 

Khách sạn Angella thiết kế độc đáo, hài hoà, đơn giản mà ấn tượng với chất lượng phòng đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Nội thất trong phòng đều được làm bằng gỗ sang trọng, ấm cúng. Trang thiết bị hiện đại nhằm phục vụ quý khách một cách tốt nhất: sử dụng hệ thống khoá từ, thang máy hiện đại, hệ thống báo cháy tự động, wireless, két sắt, điện thoại liên lạc quốc tế… 

Bên cạnh đó, khách sạn còn có các dịch vụ: business center, spa, xông hơi, xông khô, hồ tắm thuỷ lực, các dịch vụ chăm sóc sắp đẹp, hồ bơi… nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu của từng quý khách khi nghỉ dưỡng tại khách sạn. 

Phòng hội nghị lớn, được trang bị đầy đủ các thiết bị hiện đại nằm trên tầng một phục vụ các buổi hội nghị, hội thảo lớn. 

Với ba nhà hàng lớn được thiết kế tuyệt đẹp, hệ thống âm thanh ánh sáng hiện đại, chuyên tổ chức tiệc cưới, chúng tôi rất tự hào được giới thiệu với bạn một nơi tổ chức tiệc cưới và hội nghị chuyên nghiệp tại Nha Trang. Angella – nghệ thuật tiệc cưới. 

Khách sạn Angella mong muốn được đáp ứng tất cả các nhu cầu của quý khách. Khách sạn Angella Nha Trang - điểm đến thân thiện của bạn. 


 







Hỗ trợ tư vấn và đặt phòng giá rẻ xin liên hệ : 
Hot line : 0905 453 279 - 0976 457 863 ( Mr An ) 
Hoặc yahoo : vinhan.anhnguyentour*
*

----------


## tuvandulichnhatrang

Up cho khách sạn mau đông khách nhé !

----------


## ipad

3 sao mà như 5 sao ý đẹp quá

----------

